# My first AA show!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so excited, it was a lot of fun. We both improved a ton with just a few rides, he's really starting to get a nice uphill canter and push off for the jumps. We jumped a wide 2'9" oxer in schooling and it was the best jump we've ever had. He really has power when he gets it right!

The last two days we did pre-childrens' horses (2'6") No ribbons Sat., but Sun. I got a 3rd and a 7th out of 17! I don't remember ribbons from the first days, but with the pro. rider he got champion in modifieds and reserve champion in baby greens. Oh, and we had such a great canter, we actually took out strides a few times, but didn't add at all!

Pretty cool that my four year old OTTB is holding his own with horses twice his age and 5X his price:lol: I've only had him four months, so I'm excited to see how we do in a few months!

Sorry no pictures yet, but I promise I'll put them up in the next few days!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

WOO HOO! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

*does happy dance* Be proud of yourself kiddo!!! Both you and your beautiful boy are becomming a wonderful team!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thats incredible... good for you


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a few pictures of Baby greens with the pro rider. He was being a dweeb with his feet because of the mud, but he still got fourth, first and second out of tenish horses. 
PhotoReflect - Vidal Photography

PhotoReflect - Vidal Photography

Scroll forward after this one, there are a few nice ones
PhotoReflect - Vidal Photography

It was pretty funny that we drove four hours to another state, and the judge was the person my trainer used to lease her barn from


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but here he is looking silly over 2ft jumps
PhotoReflect - Vidal Photography

I won't post me because I look scary bad, I will post later with pictures of me in the lter show, but they haven't posted pictures yet


----------

